# Family tradition ladder stand



## Just 1 More (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone ever use one of their extensions on one of their ladder stands? I have 2 of the BRR12 ladder stands and am thinking of buying 2 extensions.. any feedback?


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 18, 2005)

habersham hammer said:
			
		

> I have the BRR 12 also and have added 1 extension to it.
> 
> Works great and still stable.



I'm curious as to how it attaches.. I'm assuming that it just slips over the end of the stand,, or does it also attach to the bottom of the secondary brace at the curve??


----------



## Jack Turner (Nov 27, 2005)

Just ran across this question.  

You need to take apart the ladder sections and put the extension in between the existing 2 ladder sections.  If you put it at the top the rungs won't match up anymore and you certainly don't want to put it on the bottom, for safety reasons.

The bottom is meant to be pushed into the ground, with your feet, up to the bottom rung as an anchor point.

Good luck and safe hunting!

Jack Turner
Owner, Family Tradition Treestands


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hi Jack,*

Went to your web site, couple of suggestions. When ready add a dealer locator. If you were ready to sell and I was ready to buy, your site doesn't tell me how. Add more pictures, close ups and different angles. Makes a big difference. 

Got your site bookmarked.


----------



## Tin Star (Nov 27, 2005)

*Family Tradition Ladder Stand*

Hey Jack,
                 If you look at the braging board photos of Talyor County 9 pointer. I shot that deer out of one of your 14' ladder stands. The stand  is very comfortable and light weight making it easy to move. I like the fact is easy to take apart and I've hauled it back and forth to Ga. from Fl. inside a van and my Tahoe. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 28, 2005)

Jack Turner said:
			
		

> Just ran across this question.
> 
> You need to take apart the ladder sections and put the extension in between the existing 2 ladder sections.  If you put it at the top the rungs won't match up anymore and you certainly don't want to put it on the bottom, for safety reasons.
> 
> ...



I must not have the ladder stand I think i have.. Mine is all 1 peice.. no sections..


----------



## Jack Turner (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words and suggestions!

NOYDB...I know it sounds odd but I just set-up one of each of our stands in the woods 2 weeks ago on my 48 acres (the first time I've put my own companies stands on my property).  It's taken a while to set up our supply chain and production practices and that's the first chance I got to have some fun in the woods.  I've been in the outdoor industry for 5 years and have never hunted less in my whole life!!!  I have a degree in wildlife photography so I shot 3 rolls of film after they were all up.  Once I get another breather I hope to work on our website again.  Also, I bought the company with no inventory so I haven't spent a second trying to get new dealers on board.  I'll spend time over the winter getting  that all turned around.

Just 1 More...Our stands have 3 sections; the platform/seat & 2 ladder sections all of which you bolt together.  Your right, you must have a different brand.

Thanks again everyone and good luck this year!!

Jack


----------



## huntga (Nov 28, 2005)

*Family Tradition ladder stand*

Earlier models of Family Tradition ladder stands (back before Jack bought company and it was owned by Tommy and Damian Furlong) were one piece. Can't use the extensions with the earlier models.


----------



## short stop (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been trying to buy some  of these stands  for more than 2 yrs---I have sent emails and  made numerous phone calls --only to be told call back in two weeks and no emails answered ----are they selling these things now or what ?????    The  web still says call for prices ?They  really need to put a price on the  products $$$ I will try try one last time tonight after that its CABELAS , or Bass Pro  before Christmas  -I really like the products --but cant get my hands on them -----frustrating , Short Stop


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 29, 2005)

Jack,   I have your site bookmarked, and will keep an eye out for when you have had a chance to catch up.

Best wishes, Harry.


----------



## Jack Turner (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not supposed to use this forum as a selling tool and I would like to abide by the rules as best as I can.

The company was purchased at the end of 2003 by a fellow here in Michigan.  He had no manufacturing experience and the company basically 'floundered' (I'm trying to be nice) for around 18 months.  He clearly had no customer service skills either since I've heard over and over how he wouldn't return phone calls or emails.

As it stands right now we have 2 different ladder stands available with the third available very soon.  It's simply taken a long time to set this company up and we don't exactly have a ton of employees at the moment- it's too late in the season to justify hiring lots of folks.

I've personally been returning phone calls and emails and try to make time each day for it, at the worst it's been 48 hours.

I truly want to apologize for how the last owner treated folks, it wasn't right.  We intend to do much better but are going through the normal growing pains any company does when just getting started.

I haven't spent one second trying to get the dealer base back on board since we didn't have any product to ship until 2 weeks ago.  You won't find them at any dealers but we've been shipping almost every day direct to customers.

I'm not looking for any sympothy when I say this but this has been more frustrating for me than anyone else... I understand how customers could be put off at this point.  I've recieved around 10 calls a day and the same amount of emails from people wanting to buy stands.  You have no idea how hard it is to take that volume of calls and have to explain I don't have any product to sell!!

We're getting there and will continue to get better.  I'm not going to make the mistake of trying to grow too fast and make lots of mistakes in the meantime.  We'll grow as fast as we can while keeping an eye on quality, the hallmark of these stands.

Our goal is make over 5,000 stands for the 2006 season, the same number as the best year the company ever had.  I know there is a large demand for our stands and we're working towards meeting that demand.

Thanks again for keeping our company in mind.  I know it's been a long couple of years for those that wanted to purchase them.  We'll take this company to new levels of success, it's just not going to happen overnight.

Jack


----------



## short stop (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you for the reply on here and my email last nite . Jack ---I know  you were't the  person I talked too before ''previous owner ''  who basically just brushed me aside .I  will need at least 3-5  stands next yr and I am willing to wait for a durn good product -- I hope you get your biz rolling ---Short Stop


----------



## OKFLGA (Nov 30, 2005)

*The Best*

I have 3. I purchased them from a friend that fell in love with bird hunting.

One is one piece.

The other 2 were 14' so I purchased the extensions.
You need to secure the taller stands to the tree midway up before attempting to climb or it will fall back on you.

ONE person can handle the taller stands.

After attaching the top straps to the tree they are super secure.

I attached meshs bags to the frame below the seat so I can store my backback out of the way and not worry about it falling.

In cold weather be sure and us a cushion. Your butt can get cold through the straps.

The textured powder coating is much better then slick or painted material.

I'm considering having a local welder modify the short one to fit the extension.


----------



## Jack Turner (Nov 30, 2005)

Again, it's almost embarrassing to say but...

I never hunted out of one of these in my life until 2 weeks ago!  I know quality when I see it and didn't need that experience before buying the company.

Having said that, your right about the cold.  I didn't know what to expect regarding the webbing and our northern climates.  Last weekend we had sub 20 degree weather and snow.  The webs were covered in over a half inch of ice with a snow topping.

I thought my butt was going to be freezing but I guess I've purchased enough cold weather clothes to deal with such things.  My butt was sticking to the seat when I went to leave (I froze myself to the seat) but my inner layer of clothes was surprisingly bone dry!

How often you guys out in the cold in GA?  And what exactly is cold?  I'm used to it being below 30 and can't really imagine hunting in 70+.  I sweat and I'd have it dripping off me before I reached the stand!

Oh, and an FYI, we ship rope with our ladder stands for exactly that reason:  we want you to secure the middle of the ladder around the tree while your setting them up.  Good call on that one!

Jack


----------

